# Metformin Double Duty: Diabetes and Prostate Cancer



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

Researchers in Canada share promising news for men with type 2 diabetes and prostate cancer. Long-term use of metformin for blood sugar control may also reduce the risk of prostate cancer death. For every six months of cumulative metformin treatment after prostate cancer diagnosis, risk of death dropped 24 percent. Sold under the brand names Glucophage, Glumetza, Riomet, and Fortamet, metformin is commonly prescribed to those with type 2 diabetes, sometimes in conjunction with insulin.

http://globenewswire.com/news-relea...Double-Duty-Diabetes-and-Prostate-Cancer.html


----------

